# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Из книги «Таттва-вивека» Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура

## Veerabahu Thevar

вот здесь интересная цитата:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8081

с сожалению, в самой теме ответить не могу - прав нету.

Суть вопроса: я книгу нашел, но данной цитаты не обнаружил. Может кто дать ссылку на перевод, где она есть?

----------

